# i have always loved australia,i want 2 live there...



## Lestat (Dec 19, 2009)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Well don't go to sleep on the idea lestat but have a look at Department of Immigration & Citizenship and our visas & immigration section has plenty of examples.

The main way most people immigrate is through what is called the General Skilled Migration or GSM program and so you need to in the first place undertake training and gain experience to fulfill your interest.


----------

